# Senator McCain Stands Up to Be the Parental Voice of the Senate



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

I am not a john McCain fan, in fact I think he is a traitor, collaborator and corporate crony sell out.

But he has stepped up to remind US Senators of their obligation to the people of the US and our Republic in a great speech that might well go down as the 21st centuries version of the Gettysburg address.

Senator McCain, you have earned my respect, and my apology for being brash toward you in the past, though what I said was still true.

You have shown yourself to be the man with the best vision of what our Senate is supposed to be and can be and how it best can serve the American people.

Full text of John McCain's Senate floor speech: 'Let’s return to regular order'

“Mr. President:

“I’ve stood in this place many times and addressed as president many presiding officers. I have been so addressed when I have sat in that chair, as close as I will ever be to a presidency.

“It is an honorific we’re almost indifferent to, isn’t it. In truth, presiding over the Senate can be a nuisance, a bit of a ceremonial bore, and it is usually relegated to the more junior members of the majority.

“But as I stand here today – looking a little worse for wear I’m sure – I have a refreshed appreciation for the protocols and customs of this body, and for the other ninety-nine privileged souls who have been elected to this Senate.

“I have been a member of the United States Senate for thirty years. I had another long, if not as long, career before I arrived here, another profession that was profoundly rewarding, and in which I had experiences and friendships that I revere. But make no mistake, my service here is the most important job I have had in my life. And I am so grateful to the people of Arizona for the privilege – for the honor – of serving here and the opportunities it gives me to play a small role in the history of the country I love.

“I’ve known and admired men and women in the Senate who played much more than a small role in our history, true statesmen, giants of American politics. They came from both parties, and from various backgrounds. Their ambitions were frequently in conflict. They held different views on the issues of the day. And they often had very serious disagreements about how best to serve the national interest.

“But they knew that however sharp and heartfelt their disputes, however keen their ambitions, they had an obligation to work collaboratively to ensure the Senate discharged its constitutional responsibilities effectively. Our responsibilities are important, vitally important, to the continued success of our Republic. And our arcane rules and customs are deliberately intended to require broad cooperation to function well at all. The most revered members of this institution accepted the necessity of compromise in order to make incremental progress on solving America’s problems and to defend her from her adversaries.

“That principled mindset, and the service of our predecessors who possessed it, come to mind when I hear the Senate referred to as the world’s greatest deliberative body. I’m not sure we can claim that distinction with a straight face today.

“I’m sure it wasn’t always deserved in previous eras either. But I’m sure there have been times when it was, and I was privileged to witness some of those occasions.

“Our deliberations today – not just our debates, but the exercise of all our responsibilities – authorizing government policies, appropriating the funds to implement them, exercising our advice and consent role – are often lively and interesting. They can be sincere and principled. But they are more partisan, more tribal more of the time than any other time I remember. Our deliberations can still be important and useful, but I think we’d all agree they haven’t been overburdened by greatness lately. And right now they aren’t producing much for the American people.

“Both sides have let this happen. Let’s leave the history of who shot first to the historians. I suspect they’ll find we all conspired in our decline – either by deliberate actions or neglect. We’ve all played some role in it. Certainly I have. Sometimes, I’ve let my passion rule my reason. Sometimes, I made it harder to find common ground because of something harsh I said to a colleague. Sometimes, I wanted to win more for the sake of winning than to achieve a contested policy.

“Incremental progress, compromises that each side criticize but also accept, just plain muddling through to chip away at problems and keep our enemies from doing their worst isn’t glamorous or exciting. It doesn’t feel like a political triumph. But it’s usually the most we can expect from our system of government, operating in a country as diverse and quarrelsome and free as ours. 

“Considering the injustice and cruelties inflicted by autocratic governments, and how corruptible human nature can be, the problem solving our system does make possible, the fitful progress it produces, and the liberty and justice it preserves, is a magnificent achievement.

“Our system doesn’t depend on our nobility. It accounts for our imperfections, and gives an order to our individual strivings that has helped make ours the most powerful and prosperous society on earth.  It is our responsibility to preserve that, even when it requires us to do something less satisfying than ‘winning.’ Even when we must give a little to get a little. Even when our efforts manage just three yards and a cloud of dust, while critics on both sides denounce us for timidity, for our failure to ‘triumph.’ 

“I hope we can again rely on humility, on our need to cooperate, on our dependence on each other to learn how to trust each other again and by so doing better serve the people who elected us. Stop listening to the bombastic loudmouths on the radio and television and the Internet. To hell with them. They don’t want anything done for the public good. Our incapacity is their livelihood.

“Let’s trust each other. Let’s return to regular order. We’ve been spinning our wheels on too many important issues because we keep trying to find a way to win without help from across the aisle. That’s an approach that’s been employed by both sides, mandating legislation from the top down, without any support from the other side, with all the parliamentary maneuvers that requires.​Well, said Senator McCain, well said.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?


----------



## TomParks (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?



Democrats need to throw Obama under the bus, but I don't see that happening


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 25, 2017)

Sorry, McCain has had is fingers in too many shady things for me to ever respect him. 

He needs to retire


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sorry, McCain has had is fingers in too many shady things for me to ever respect him.
> 
> He needs to retire


Well he did shine like a beacon this afternoon.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?



It would be a dream come true wouldn't it?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, McCain has had is fingers in too many shady things for me to ever respect him.
> ...



Didn't see him and I'm not sorry I didn't. I don't trust him


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

That speech doesnt make up for his years of bullshit.  WTF does that asshole know about "obligations to the people" in the senate?
I would bet my Harley that asshole didnt write one word of that speech
Why dont that dude go ponder how to arm terrorists some more in the privacy of his own home? Or try to give more illegals amnesty.
Scumbag


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


His words were sterling, even if his actions are wanting.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Words are what counts!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 25, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Maybe the old fart had a come to Jesus moment when he found out he had cancer


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Maybe the old fart had a come to Jesus moment when he found out he had cancer



Or maybe he talked to the other guy and decided he didnt think that warm climes in the after life were all that wonderful after all?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> That speech doesnt make up for his years of bullshit.  WTF does that asshole know about "obligations to the people" in the senate?
> I would bet my Harley that asshole didnt write one word of that speech
> Why dont that dude go ponder how to arm terrorists some more in the privacy of his own home? Or try to give more illegals amnesty.
> Scumbag


_Stop listening to the bombastic loudmouths on the radio and television and the Internet. To hell with them. They don’t want anything done for the public good. Our incapacity is their livelihood.
_


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> That speech doesnt make up for his years of bullshit.  WTF does that asshole know about "obligations to the people" in the senate?
> I would bet my Harley that asshole didnt write one word of that speech
> Why dont that dude go ponder how to arm terrorists some more in the privacy of his own home? Or try to give more illegals amnesty.
> Scumbag


Why the fuck would anyone else write that speech for him?  It's not like he'll be running in 2018.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > That speech doesnt make up for his years of bullshit.  WTF does that asshole know about "obligations to the people" in the senate?
> ...


Fuck him. He has the credibility of lena dunham


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > That speech doesnt make up for his years of bullshit.  WTF does that asshole know about "obligations to the people" in the senate?
> ...


You think a guy that just had brain surgery made THAT speech? That asswipe couldnt talk like that 20 years ago, much less today.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2017)

John McCain was a war hero in the 60s. Since he entered Congress, he's been a traitor. Fuck him.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 25, 2017)

I voted for the motion to proceed to allow debate to continue and amendments to be offered. I will not vote for the bill as it is today. It’s a shell of a bill right now.......Sen. John McCain (R-AZ)


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I am not a john McCain fan, in fact I think he is a traitor, collaborator and corporate crony sell out.
> 
> But he has stepped up to remind US Senators of their obligation to the people of the US and our Republic in a great speech that might well go down as the 21st centuries version of the Gettysburg address.
> 
> ...



Same old tired calls for bipartisanship that we always hear from establishment cuckservatives, fuck that, we won, it's time for republicans to start acting like it!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 25, 2017)

*The government is not the problem - we are.*
Our government is an exact subtotal of what we put into it.
We have a divided nation, so we have a divided government.
Our division is uncompromising, neither side willing to even consider the other side has something to offer - so we get a government that refuses to work together, for if any democrat or republican reaches across and votes for something the other has proposed - their career is over.
  Our unwillingness to challenge our own parties has laid out the red carpet inviting corruption and collusion with big money. And so BOTH sides of the aisle are thoroughly corrupt and all too happy to do the bidding of the elites.

  Only we can change the government. They sure as hell won't change themselves.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Same old tired calls for bipartisanship that we always hear from establishment cuckservatives, fuck that, we won, it's time for republicans to start acting like it!



That wont work, dude,

For Republicans to deliver on their promises and to also do their jobs as leaders in Congress they are going to have to reach across the aisle.

Such is life, that we dont always get what we think we must have, and have to learn to make do with what we can have.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

Jim, im sorry, but you are a huge sheep dude


----------



## depotoo (Jul 25, 2017)

His time is limited and he is using it to reflect.  Funny how that wakes some up.  That is a good thing.





SassyIrishLass said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Bipartisanship really burns your ass, huh?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Hell no. I would rather the duopoly burn in hell. But the second best thing would be for them to act like congressmen, but that wont happen. Unless it involves selling out american citizens or war.
What does that have to do with him being an idiot, anyways?
Did you know he graduated 790 out of 795 in the naval academy?

Speechwriters get paid for cleaning toilets. Amiright?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Same old tired calls for bipartisanship that we always hear from establishment cuckservatives, fuck that, we won, it's time for republicans to start acting like it!
> ...


What puzzles me is, if everyone on the radio is saying this is the best speech since Gettysburg, and most rational people have been criticizing the divisiveness of Congress for months, WHY ARE OUR LEGISLATORS STILL NOT GETTING THE MESSAGE?
What is happening today is not bipartisan.  The whole awful scenario of Trump firing Sessions and appointing a sycophant to replace him while the Congress is in recess, all to set up firing Mueller, is absolutely the most raw example of partisan bullshit I've ever seen.
So people are talking out of both sides of their mouth here.  Rah rah, bipartisanship, but hell no, let's not actually compromise anywhere.  Let the war continue.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> What is happening today is not bipartisan.  The whole awful scenario of Trump firing Sessions and appointing a sycophant to replace him while the Congress is in recess, all to set up firing Mueller, is absolutely the most raw example of partisan bullshit I've ever seen.
> So people are talking out of both sides of their mouth here.  Rah rah, bipartisanship, but hell no, let's not actually compromise anywhere.  Let the war continue.


Congress straining at Republican gnats while ignoring Hillary Clinton's hundreds of millions of USD solicited from the Russians as she agreed as Sec of State to allow a Russian company to purchase 25% of our national Uranium reserves is also absurdly partisan.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


It's just that you are being pretty vicious about a man who may not hold your opinions on things but has served his state and his country for his whole life.  He deserves a bit more respect than that.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


And _we the people_ deserved more respect from him while in office.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > What is happening today is not bipartisan.  The whole awful scenario of Trump firing Sessions and appointing a sycophant to replace him while the Congress is in recess, all to set up firing Mueller, is absolutely the most raw example of partisan bullshit I've ever seen.
> ...


Why did you pretend to think McCain's speech was moving if you are going to continue posturing this way?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> It's just that you are being pretty vicious about a man who may not hold your opinions on things but has served his state and his country for his whole life.  He deserves a bit more respect than that.


I do not like Senator McCain for many reasons, but he had a great speech today, as if he was channeling Abraham Lincoln or something, lol.

That does not change the facts regarding his collaboration with the enemy, his lies to his constituents or his cowardice of the past.

But I can over look that now if he is going to lead the Senate like he can and should.

He can leave this life a winner if he would truly lead.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Congress straining at Republican gnats wile ignoring Hillary Clinton's hundreds of millions of USD solicited from the Russians as she agreed as Sec of State to allow a Russian company to purchase 25% of our national Uranium reserves is also absurdly partisan.
> ...


Letting Clinton get away with crime is not bipartisanship, OL.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


He did what HE thought was right.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Then investigate her.  You've got the Congress and the White House.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



And WE have the right to believe what he thought was right was wrong


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


*I* dont have Congress or the WH, as I am not a Republican, and the Republican leadership doesnt listen to their rank and file anyway, even if I were.

The only question is whether the Awan arrest will yield anything and if Sessions has the balls to pursue it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


arming terrorists? Did he forget history?
Amnesty? Did he forget history?
He is a neocon. Stalin thought violence was the answer as well.
He supports federal power. What about our COTUS?
He was main sponsor for a campaign finance bill that he SAID would help curb special interests in our govt when in fact, it was going to help INCUMBENTS the media and special interests groups.
He shit on the first amendment. His words "would rather have a clean government than one where, quote, First Amendment rights are being respected, that has become corrupt. If I had my choice, I’d rather have the clean government.”
Didnt he say people that dont support wars are unpatriotic?
He thought that shit was "good?"
Would you like me to continue?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> He did what HE thought was right.


I'm sure that Hinkley, Oswald and Boothe thought the same thing.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

I cannot think of a single politician, ever, that I hated enough to rip to shreds during his swan song, when a long career is about to end in death.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > He did what HE thought was right.
> ...


Bit of a stretch for an analogy isn't it?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I cannot think of a single politician, ever, that I hated enough to rip to shreds during his swan song, when a long career is about to end in death.


I can think of about 475 more


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot think of a single politician, ever, that I hated enough to rip to shreds during his swan song, when a long career is about to end in death.
> ...


Hate will consume you.  Learn to let others have a different opinion without making it personal.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


No, the principle is the same, they thought that they were doing right.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Jim, they were assassins.  McCain is a senator who felt aggressive war strategy was best for our country.  The two are NOT at all the same.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


How in the hell is needless war, greed and shitting on our constitution an acceptable opinion to have?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Jim, they were assassins.  McCain is a senator who felt aggressive war strategy was best for our country.  The two are NOT at all the same.


Obviously assassins are not the same as US Senators. The former kill their targets up close and personal, while Senators justpass bills and call for DoD to do their killing for them.

Principles of moral conduct are not subject to profession or ethnicity. If it is wrong to steal, cheat, lie and murder as a baker it is similarly wrong to do the same as a cop, doctor, lawyer or judge.

To justify something along the rhetorical lines of 'he did what he thinks was right' is to endorse a subjective standard of behavior that can be distorted into justifying everything from the rail barons of the 1800s, to the Corporate Crony Network of our times.

McCain was wrong for much of what he has done, regardless of whether he was trying to do the right thing or not.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


They thought they were doing what was good for the country 
how many Americans died because of his neocon rhetoric? How many innocent lives all over the world?
If anything his analogy was in your favor.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

Neocons think war is best for our country LOL 
WTF OL sometimes you say retardedly stupid ass shit


----------



## OldLady (Jul 25, 2017)

You two gentlemen are calling a man a murderer for having an aggressive military stance.  He felt it was what would keep this country safest.  He is not the only person who believes that.  I'm not going to argue whether it was right or not, the things he thought.  It doesn't matter.  What mattered when Jim opened this thread was the call to work together with others to get a solution of some sort that would give everyone some satisfaction.  Yet it seems neither of you are willing to let your grudges go because the vote did not go your way.
So keep thinking it over, there, Jim.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> You two gentlemen are calling a man a murderer for having an aggressive military stance.  He felt it was what would keep this country safest.  He is not the only person who believes that.  I'm not going to argue whether it was right or not, the things he thought.  It doesn't matter.  What mattered when Jim opened this thread was the call to work together with others to get a solution of some sort that would give everyone some satisfaction.  Yet it seems neither of you are willing to let your grudges go because the vote did not go your way.
> So keep thinking it over, there, Jim.


Well the point of the OP was that I can overlook McCains status as Alpha Chicken Hawk due to this wonderful speech.

That doesnt mean he still isnt Alpha Chicken Hawk.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2017)

You still don't get it smh 
Glad to know innocent people getting bombed in a needless war is ok with you as longed hey act like they're rally care. And you act like you give a shit about people lol...
You are a govt stooge. People like you is how our over walks all over us


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 25, 2017)

PredFan said:


> John McCain was a war hero in the 60s. Since he entered Congress, he's been a traitor. Fuck him.



Fuck you.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



So say you.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 25, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Same old tired calls for bipartisanship that we always hear from establishment cuckservatives, fuck that, we won, it's time for republicans to start acting like it!
> ...



No they don't they need to employ the nuclear option.


----------



## Snouter (Jul 25, 2017)

McCain is a Swamp Rat.  That speech a council of Swamp Rats wrote for him was stupid.  The reference to stop listening to talk radio was pathetic.  McCain is a puppet of Kissinger and Lieberman and other pieces of shit.  Notice the writers of that speech do not have that neocon clown comment about representing American citizens .


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 26, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Republicans to deliver on their promises and to also do their jobs as leaders in Congress they are going to have to reach across the aisle.
> ...


The problem with the nuclear option is that, when the political tides turn against you, then the opposing MAJORITY can then nuke you too.

But I do agree, the filibuster is an antiquated piece of do-nothing tradition. We should get rid of it and let the political chips fall where they may.

But since McConnel is not going to drop it, the subject is moot for the moment.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 26, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



The Dems have already used it that's the point, Reid already ended the tradition, that pandoras box was opened years ago, the Republicans need to stop playing nice because the opposition sure as hell doesn't.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 26, 2017)

So, McCain, after saying "*I will not vote for the bill as it is today*.", voted for the bill as it was that day.

That is, after his speech about how bipartisan he was, he did what he's always done through his entire career. He voted exactly the way the Republican leadership told him to vote.

McCain has never been a "maverick". He's an obedient party hack who pretends to be a maverick.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2017)

_Stop listening to the bombastic loudmouths on the radio and television and the Internet. To hell with them. They don’t want anything done for the public good. Our incapacity is their livelihood.
_
BINGO


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 26, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Reid only introduced the Nuclear Option for appointment confirmation.

SCOTUS nominees and legislation were not included, so McConnel should sweep the rest of it away too.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 26, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Who gives a shit?  They broke the fucking rules so they can shove the qualifiers that they retroactively made up after the fact to justify what they did and to disallow the Republicans to do the same.  The understood traditional rules are null and void anything else they have to say are bullshit excuses.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> _Stop listening to the bombastic loudmouths on the radio and television and the Internet. To hell with them. They don’t want anything done for the public good. Our incapacity is their livelihood.
> _
> BINGO



Eat shit and die fake ass cuckservative faggot.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 26, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > _Stop listening to the bombastic loudmouths on the radio and television and the Internet. To hell with them. They don’t want anything done for the public good. Our incapacity is their livelihood.
> ...


You drunk or 13?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 26, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Get the fuck in the gas chamber you dumb bitch, you people are part of the swamp, this is no longer your party go suck the Dems cocks across the aisle where you belong. #praisekek #MAGA #proudboys #freekekistan


----------



## OldLady (Jul 26, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


I'm going with 13.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 26, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Go rub one out to William Kristol and then kill yourself you neo-con establishment deep state whore.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 26, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?



Since the Republicans haven't even talked with Democrats about 'fixing' the healthcare system- I don't see that happening any time soon.

Remember- the Republicans goal is to repeal Obamacare- not ensure better healthcare for Americans.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 26, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Stop listening to the bombastic loudmouths on the radio and television and the Internet. To hell with them. They don’t want anything done for the public good. Our incapacity is their livelihood.


Stop listening to the "wacko birds"  That's how he referred to the true statesmen in the senate. To hell with his opinion.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 26, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?
> ...



The Democrats voted unanimously to not talk about it you stupid lying faggot.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 26, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?



Yes.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 26, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



And we hear from the 13 year old Trump voters.....


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2017)

TomParks said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?
> ...


You mean private citizen Obama?   Why?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 26, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



The Democrats voted unanimously against the mystery bill that the Republican 'leadership' unveiled yesterday. 

Republicans not only have not asked for Democratic help in shaping any healthcare reform- they have excluded most Republicans from any input on healthcare reform.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 26, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Another proud 12 year old Trump supporter.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 26, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Remember- the Republicans goal is to repeal Obamacare- not ensure better healthcare for Americans.
> ...


The Democrats are being disruptive to the American government at a time that is critical for the American people.

We need a new party that represents the American worker.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 26, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



And by being 'disruptive' you mean voting against the Republican plans.

Just like the Republicans did with the ACA.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 26, 2017)

McCain's brand of "compromise" where democrooks get everything they want and the GOP gets blamed when the regressive policy fails is not something to be proud of.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 26, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Notice how this lying little faggot has to leave out the posted fact that the Senate Democrats voted unanimously to not even have a discussion on fixing Obamacare?

Senate Votes 51-50 to Proceed With Health-Care Debate -- Live Coverage

  Kill yourself you lying faggot.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 26, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



No they voted unanimously to not even have the debate:

_Right Now: The G.O.P. health effort narrowly advanced after Vice President Mike Pence broke a Senate tie. Here’s the latest.

TheSenate vote will allow debate to begin on repealing and replacing the Affordable Care Act._


Senate Health Care Decision: Pence Breaks Senate Tie

The Democrats are not interested in fixing the broken ACA they are interested in destroying the US healthcare system to pave the way for the single payer plan which is why the ACA was designed to fail from the outset.  Now fucking kill yourself.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 26, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



At least I'm not a lying faggot you lying faggot.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 26, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



No you lying little faggot it was not a vote on a bill you stupid fuck it was a vote to have a debate on the proposed bill and the Democrats voted unanimously to not even have the conversation:

Senate Votes 51-50 to Proceed With Health-Care Debate -- Live Coverage


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 26, 2017)

this is how "Senator McCain" treated the man who SAVED HIS LIFE...


----------



## jillian (Jul 26, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?



that would depend on whether Mitch and Paul ever stop only working with their side of the aisle, doesn't it?


----------



## jillian (Jul 26, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



a vote to "debate" a non-existent bill just so the repiubs cam say they did something.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 26, 2017)

McCain was palling around with John Boehner (yes, Boehner) earlier today in Washington. that tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 26, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> No you lying little faggot it was not a vote on a bill you stupid fuck it was a vote to have a debate on the proposed bill and the Democrats voted unanimously to not even have the conversation:
> 
> Senate Votes 51-50 to Proceed With Health-Care Debate -- Live Coverage




That mindless parasite is too stupid to understand it's repeating lies and propaganda.

It is aware that if obozocare was ever actually debated and the legislation properly scrutinized in public it never would have passed a %100 democrook Senate.


That's not what happened in 2009, and the criminally insane sociopaths in DC didn't want it to be discussed now. They want it too collapse and usher in single payer.


----------



## Snouter (Jul 27, 2017)

A lady of Syrian descent rips NEOCON PIECE OF SHIT, MENTALLY ILL MCCAIN (his nose is looking more hooked than ever) a new one.


Folks, a war hero is someone who helps his fellow soldiers, not one who kills and injures his fellow soldiers and gets shot down only to receive preferential treatment for being related to key military personnel that the enemy knows about.  That is a douchebag loser.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 27, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I am not a john McCain fan, in fact I think he is a traitor, collaborator and corporate crony sell out.
> 
> But he has stepped up to remind US Senators of their obligation to the people of the US and our Republic in a great speech that might well go down as the 21st centuries version of the Gettysburg address.
> 
> ...



If you think that put a dent into the partisanship of the far left wackos, then you're being delusional.

The Republicans are much less partisan, exemplified by their split votes on several issues.


----------



## Toro (Jul 27, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Jim, im sorry, but you are a huge sheep dude



How's that Obamacare repeal going for you?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 27, 2017)

jillian said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Follow the conversation you stupid bitch, syriously claimed that Republicans don't care about fixing healthcare as evidenced by them refusing to even discuss it with the Democrats when in point of fact it was the Democrats who voted unanimously to not even have the conversation.  The ACA is broken as any honest person will admit, provider choices have gone down, premiums and deductibles have gone up, and the Democrats are not interested in fixing it, because it was designed to fail from the outset in order to pave the way for the single payer system which is what they really wanted all along.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 27, 2017)

Toro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Jim, im sorry, but you are a huge sheep dude
> ...


How'd that Hillary thing work out?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 27, 2017)

Toro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Jim, im sorry, but you are a huge sheep dude
> ...


Lol, hows that President Hillary thing going for you?

Hartley is a bit given over to hyperbole, but I am no sheep.

But I am a bull, as all my bullshit should clue people. 

roflmao


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Maybe we should have a poll

Is Chaos boy 12 years old or 13 years old?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You are a sheeple who does little more than fling sheep dung.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

theHawk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a john McCain fan, in fact I think he is a traitor, collaborator and corporate crony sell out.
> ...



That is because the Republicans are the party in power now. 

Their votes actually count now.

When the Democrats controlled Congress, they also split their votes- because their votes counted. 

Republicans however, voted as a block against the Democrats- then.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Snouter said:


> A lady of Syrian descent rips NEOCON PIECE OF SHIT, MENTALLY ILL MCCAIN (his nose is looking more hooked than ever) a new one.
> 
> 
> Folks, a war hero is someone who helps his fellow soldiers, not one who kills and injures his fellow soldiers and gets shot down only to receive preferential treatment for being related to key military personnel that the enemy knows about.  That is a douchebag loser.



Typical conservative- attacking a decorative combat veteran who served our country honorably- but since you don't agree with his politics, you of course attack him personally.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > No you lying little faggot it was not a vote on a bill you stupid fuck it was a vote to have a debate on the proposed bill and the Democrats voted unanimously to not even have the conversation:
> ...



LOL speaking of lies- the ACA actually was debated over the course of the months it took to pass. 

Unlike the current multiple versions of Trumpcare-light


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 27, 2017)

McCain is a dick who writes a pretty speech once in a while. 
He's still a sell out.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> this is how "Senator McCain" treated the man who SAVED HIS LIFE...


*NS: Now, I understand that when Mr. On died, that a message was sent to try to get Senator McCain to issue some condolences to the family. Do you know anything about that?*

CS: Actually, I sent a message to one of the staff people, just to notify Senator McCain that Mr. On had died, but I don't even know if the message reached them or if it ever reached Senator McCain or not. I just thought it was something he might like to know about. I don't know if there were other notifications to him or not. I don't even know if the news ever reached him.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



I am leaning more and more to you being a 12 year old Trump supporter.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



They voted unanimously not to 'debate' a number of unknown proto-bills- that they had no information on, and had had no input on.

Shocking.

Remember- the Republicans voted unanimously against the ACA


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 27, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You're the one who can't reply to the fact that it was the Democrats who voted unanimously to not even discuss how to fix the broken ACA you laughable little faggot now make like the ****** that you are and go hang.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 27, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



They voted unanimously not to debate how to fix the broken ACA by adding amendments to the bill that passed the house as a template you stupid faggot.  It is they not the Republicans who are refusing to discuss the issue which makes you a proven liar.  Now do the gene pool a favor and kill yourself before you procreate you fucking retard.



> Remember- the Republicans voted unanimously against the ACA



Because they weren't even allowed to read the bill beforehand you dumb fuck and had they been allowed they still would have voted against it because they would have realized it was designed to fail from the outset in order to pave the way for the single payer system which is what the Democrats wanted all along.

_"We have to pass the bill so that you can find out what is in it."  -- Former Senate Majority Leader Nancy Pelosi_


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



millions more people are insured because of the ACA. is it perfect of course not, because you wingers sabotaged it every step of the way. now get the hell out of the way and stop talking about the broken ACA you freaking nutbar.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 27, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



_"We have to pass the bill so that you can find out what is in it." -- Former Senate Majority Leader Nancy Pelosi_


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 27, 2017)

jillian said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



It's the Republicans fault that when my last jobs new owners cut medical benefits that under the ACA I was mandated under threat of financial penalty to get Obamacare even though I didn't make enough to qualify but made too much to qualify for medicaid?  Get your hands out of my fucking pockets or I'll cut them off you stupid bitch. 

Obamacare hurts not helps the working class poor, unless of course you're a minority or a single mother, but you don't give a damn about the poor if they're a white male which is why you fuckers will lose again in the midterms as will the turn coat cuckservative deepstate establishment republicans who voted against repeal.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



fixing the ACA wasn't on the agenda for 'debate'

The GOP only cares about being able to claim that they 'repealed' Obamacare


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



12 years old it is. 

a 13 year old boy wouldn't be as obsessed with homosexuals as you are.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 27, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Repeal and replace with something that actually works is exactly what was on the agenda for the debate you lying fuck.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


Here is Pelosi's more complete quote;
“President Obama said, one year ago, when he called the first bipartisan, on March 5th of last year, the first bipartisan House and Senate meeting together with many outside stakeholders together at the White House, to find a way for us to come together. And at that time, he said: ‘Health care reform is entitlement reform.’ We cannot sustain the upward spiral of the increases in health care and what that means in Medicare and what it means in Medicaid. So from the standpoint of our national budget, and for your budgets, the current system, as I said, is unsustainable.

“Again, it’s unaffordable for families, individuals and families, for businesses of any size, and it is a cost to our economy. Imagine an economy where people could follow their aspirations, where they could be entrepreneurial, where they could take risks professionally because personally their families health care needs are being met. Where they could be self-employed or start a business, not be job-locked in a job because they have health care there, and if they went out on their own it would be unaffordable to them, but especially true, if someone has a child with a pre-existing condition. So when we pass our bill, never again will people be denied coverage because they have a pre-existing condition.

“We have to do this in partnership, and I wanted to bring up to date on where we see it from here. The final health care legislation that will soon be passed by Congress will deliver successful reform at the local level. It will offer paid for investments that will improve health care services and coverage for millions more Americans. It will make significant investments in innovation, prevention, wellness and offer robust support for public health infrastructure. It will dramatically expand investments into community health centers. That means a dramatic expansion in the number of patients community health centers can see and ultimately healthier communities. Our bill will significantly reduce uncompensated care for hospitals.

*“You’ve heard about the controversies within the bill, the process about the bill, one or the other. But I don’t know if you have heard that it is legislation for the future, not just about health care for America, but about a healthier America, where preventive care is not something that you have to pay a deductible for or out of pocket. Prevention, prevention, prevention — it’s about diet, not diabetes. It’s going to be very, very exciting.

 “But we have to pass the bill so that you can find out what is in it, away from the fog of the controversy. *Furthermore, we believe that health care reform, again I said at the beginning of my remarks, that we sent the three pillars that the President’s economic stabilization and job creation initiatives were education and innovation — innovation begins in the classroom — clean energy and climate, addressing the climate issues in an innovative way to keep us number one and competitive in the world with the new technology, and the third, first among equals I may say, is health care, health insurance reform.

I am still looking forward to finding out what is in the bill(s) that the Republicans are trying to ram through the Senate. I guess if one of them passes- we will find out then


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



12 year olds with access to a computer.

I would have thought your mom would have learned to keep you away from a computer by now.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



As I said- fixing the ACA wasn't on the agenda- I was just pointing out your lie. 

But little boys like you do like to lie.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 27, 2017)

History of the passage of the ACA



*July 2009: *Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi and a group of Democrats from the House of Representatives reveal their plan for overhauling the health-care system. It’s called H.R. 3962, the Affordable Health Care for America Act.

*August 25, 2009:* Massachusetts senator Ted Kennedy, a leading supporter of health-care reform, dies and puts the Senate Democrats’ 60-seat supermajority required to pass a piece of legislation at risk.

*September 24, 2009:* Democrat Paul Kirk is appointed interim senator from Massachusetts, which temporarily restores the Democrats’ filibuster-proof 60th vote.

*November 7, 2009:* In the House of Representatives, 219 Democrats and one Republican vote for the Affordable Health Care for America Act, and 39 Democrats and 176 Republicans vote against it.

*December 24, 2009: *In the Senate, 60 Democrats vote for the Senate’s version of the bill, called America’s Healthy Future Act, whose lead author is senator Max Baucus of California. Thirty-nine Republicans vote against the bill, and one Republican senator, Jim Bunning, does not vote.

*January 2010:* In the Senate, Scott Brown, a Republican, wins the special election in Massachusetts to finish out the remaining term of US senator Ted Kennedy, a Democrat. Brown campaigned heavily against the health-care law and won an upset victory in a state that consistently votes in favor of the Democratic party. 
*In January 2010*, eHealth published research conducted by Opinion Research highlighting public perceptions of health-care reform.

*March 11, 2010: *Now lacking the 60th vote needed to pass the bill, Senate Democrats decide to use budget reconciliation in order to get to one bill approved by the House and the Senate. The use of budget reconciliation only requires 51 Senators to vote in favor of the bill in order for it to go to the president’s desk for signature.
*March 21, 2010: *The Senate’s version of the health-care plan is approved by the House in a 219-212 vote. All Republicans and 34 Democrats vote against the plan.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 27, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Doesn't change the meaning one iota pal.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 27, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Debating fixing the ACA is exactly what was on the agenda you dumb fuck.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Jul 28, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?


----------



## RASTAMEN (Jul 28, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Trump will be the punching bag for the next 3.5 YEARS!!!!   Enjoy.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Jul 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sorry, McCain has had is fingers in too many shady things for me to ever respect him.
> 
> He needs to retire


----------



## RASTAMEN (Jul 28, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > What is happening today is not bipartisan.  The whole awful scenario of Trump firing Sessions and appointing a sycophant to replace him while the Congress is in recess, all to set up firing Mueller, is absolutely the most raw example of partisan bullshit I've ever seen.
> ...


If the GOP and conservative voters wanted Hillary to be investigated for the afore mentioned allegations then they should have ensured Hillary became President!!!!  Instead, the new crook on the block is DONALD TRUMP!!!


----------



## The Derp (Jul 28, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?



Only if they're willing to take on insurance and drug companies.  That doesn't seem likely in either case.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Now you are just lying again.

But the good news is that the Republicans attempt to take health insurance away from millions of Americans failed.

Now if the GOP really wants to work on 'fixing' the ACA, they can do so with the Democrats.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 28, 2017)

"The very same courage Senator McCain showed as a naval aviator in Vietnam, he showed last night." - Cryin Chuck Schumer 

awww, did he make you cry, Chuck?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "The very same courage Senator McCain showed as a naval aviator in Vietnam, he showed last night." - Cryin Chuck Schumer
> 
> awww, did he make you cry, Chuck?



I am pretty sure I saw those tears in the eyes of President Snowflake- as once again the 'deal maker' was unable to make the deal.


----------



## Votto (Jul 28, 2017)

TomParks said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?
> ...



Sorry, there is only room for Trump under the bus.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 28, 2017)

How pathetic do you have to be to not vote to repeal legislation that's named after the candidate you lost to in a presidential election?


----------



## RASTAMEN (Jul 28, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> How pathetic do you have to be to not vote to repeal legislation that's named after the candidate you lost to in a presidential election?


TRUMP CARE has failed!!!!!!!


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 29, 2017)

more like the petty vengeful voice of the senate!


----------



## Anathema (Jul 29, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sorry, McCain has had is fingers in too many shady things for me to ever respect him.
> 
> He needs to retire



No. He needs to DIE, and take the express lane to the darkest layers of  Hell itself.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 29, 2017)

Anathema said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, McCain has had is fingers in too many shady things for me to ever respect him.
> ...



He'll die soon enough, what God does with him is between those two


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 29, 2017)

The Derp said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible for Democrats and Republicans to play nicely with each other now and serve the interests of the American people and FIX what is wrong with our health care system?
> ...


That's because the Republicans and democrats ARE what is wrong with our healthcare system.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I wonder if there has ever been a time that wasn't considered "critical" to those living in it?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2017)

Anathema said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, McCain has had is fingers in too many shady things for me to ever respect him.
> ...



Can always count on Conservatives to hope Americans will die.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> How pathetic do you have to be to not vote to repeal legislation that's named after the candidate you lost to in a presidential election?



How pathetic do you have to be to attack a man with a terminal illness.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 29, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I wonder if there has ever been a time that wasn't considered "critical" to those living in it?


The coming Robotic Revolution is going to be more extreme change to our society and economy than any previous tech era.

Unemployment at around 85% and a fixation on job mongering policies will turn everything upside down at minimum.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 29, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there has ever been a time that wasn't considered "critical" to those living in it?
> ...



I wonder just how fast a change robotics will make, and also just how much it will end up being used.  Many things seem like they will inevitably be run by machines, but future predictions seem to turn out wrong all the time.  

And, of course, there may well have been people who thought that robots were about to take over most jobs the first time they were used in a productions line.  

As a sci-fi fan, I've long wondered just how the progression to more machine-based labor is going to go.  

I'm pretty sure McCain won't be around to see the kind of mass replacement of jobs that you're talking about.....hell, I have my doubts that I will be, either, and I could easily live another 40-50 years.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 29, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I am not a john McCain fan, in fact I think he is a traitor, collaborator and corporate crony sell out.
> 
> But he has stepped up to remind US Senators of their obligation to the people of the US and our Republic in a great speech that might well go down as the 21st centuries version of the Gettysburg address.
> 
> ...



You're an idiot. Stop getting sucked in. McCain stabbed you in the front and the back, multiple times. No need to celebrate the guy.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I'm pretty sure McCain won't be around to see the kind of mass replacement of jobs that you're talking about.....hell, I have my doubts that I will be, either, and I could easily live another 40-50 years.



I understand your skepticism, but progress on Strong AI and autonomous robots are very far long in development.


Sabina, A Robot Domestic Learns When You Show Her

Robots being developed that have a 'brain' and can learn new things like a human child


----------



## Desperado (Jul 30, 2017)

Once again McCain stabs America in the back.
The man is a worthless POS


----------



## Anathema (Jul 30, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Can always count on Conservatives to hope Americans will die.



His voting record proves he has no interest in what's best for America,  and hasn't in decades.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure McCain won't be around to see the kind of mass replacement of jobs that you're talking about.....hell, I have my doubts that I will be, either, and I could easily live another 40-50 years.
> ...



Certainly interesting, but I don't think that indicates we're close to seeing robots doing most human jobs.  For example, look at the ASIMO from the video.  That was a 25 year project by Honda, and the robot was first created in 2000.  We're nearly 4 decades from when that project was started, and robots aren't wandering around the average suburbanite's home yet.  

Automation will continue to increase, I just think that while we often hope for lightning fast changes, it tends to be an incremental process.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Certainly interesting, but I don't think that indicates we're close to seeing robots doing most human jobs.  For example, look at the ASIMO from the video.  That was a 25 year project by Honda, and the robot was first created in 2000.  We're nearly 4 decades from when that project was started, and robots aren't wandering around the average suburbanite's home yet.
> 
> Automation will continue to increase, I just think that while we often hope for lightning fast changes, it tends to be an incremental process.


Did you see the report where the Obama WH  claimed that within, I think it was, 20 years, 50% of all jobs will be done by robots?

And they were not referring to jobs that have ALREADY been taken by robots, lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly interesting, but I don't think that indicates we're close to seeing robots doing most human jobs.  For example, look at the ASIMO from the video.  That was a 25 year project by Honda, and the robot was first created in 2000.  We're nearly 4 decades from when that project was started, and robots aren't wandering around the average suburbanite's home yet.
> ...



Hah!  I need to look that up.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly interesting, but I don't think that indicates we're close to seeing robots doing most human jobs.  For example, look at the ASIMO from the video.  That was a 25 year project by Honda, and the robot was first created in 2000.  We're nearly 4 decades from when that project was started, and robots aren't wandering around the average suburbanite's home yet.
> ...



Here's what I found.  It's not quite saying 50% in 2 decades, rather that "Researchers’ estimates on the scale of threatened jobs over the next decade or two range from 9% to 47%."  

White House: Robots may take half of our jobs, and we should embrace it


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I am not a john McCain fan, in fact I think he is a traitor, collaborator and corporate crony sell out.
> 
> But he has stepped up to remind US Senators of their obligation to the people of the US and our Republic in a great speech that might well go down as the 21st centuries version of the Gettysburg address.
> 
> ...


Did you trust the asshole to vote to keep obummercare?


----------



## The Derp (Jul 31, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> That's because the Republicans and democrats ARE what is wrong with our healthcare system.



I disagree.  What's wrong with our health care system is the chargemaster, which is how providers and insurers increase their profit margins.  The chargemaster has nothing to do with government.


----------



## The Derp (Jul 31, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> The coming Robotic Revolution is going to be more extreme change to our society and economy than any previous tech era.
> Unemployment at around 85% and a fixation on job mongering policies will turn everything upside down at minimum.



Precisely why we need to start looking at a Universal Basic Income.


----------



## The Derp (Jul 31, 2017)

Anathema said:


> His voting record proves he has no interest in what's best for America,  and hasn't in decades.



He sold his soul after the 2000 primary and hasn't been the same since.  To throw your lot in with the folks who slandered you so terribly, and then to foist that mouth-breather from Alaska into the mainstream political scene isn't something I think you can overcome.


----------



## Slashsnake (Aug 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> How pathetic do you have to be to not vote to repeal legislation that's named after the candidate you lost to in a presidential election?



Most of these Senators have been in politics for too long. 80 year old McCain, 75 year old McConnell, the ugly ass hoe from Maine.

At that age you're more focused on what's in today's newspaper and how to get the TV antenna to work. 

McCain will be dead within two years.

There should be a maximum age for legislators.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 4, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I am not a john McCain fan, in fact I think he is a traitor, collaborator and corporate crony sell out.
> 
> But he has stepped up to remind US Senators of their obligation to the people of the US and our Republic in a great speech that might well go down as the 21st centuries version of the Gettysburg address.
> 
> ...



What he did was grandstand.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 4, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> What he did was grandstand.


From his actions since I have to agree.

He is however a skilled rhetorician.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 4, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > What he did was grandstand.
> ...



On that I disagree.    Sometimes it's hard to tell a sneaky person from an intelligent one until you actually listen to what they have to say.  Intelligent people don't have to be sneaky.


----------



## Slashsnake (Aug 17, 2017)

McCain has all time low approval ratings from the voters of his own party, the president, and probably members of his own peers within the chambers of the Senate.

The only "high" support ratings he has is from, you guessed it... Democrats.

Thanks to this loser, we had 8 years of Obama because he's not a true Republican.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 17, 2017)

Slashsnake said:


> McCain has all time low approval ratings from the voters of his own party, the president, and probably members of his own peers within the chambers of the Senate.
> 
> The only "high" support ratings he has is from, you guessed it... Democrats.
> 
> Thanks to this loser, we had 8 years of Obama because he's not a true Republican.



How did McCain lead to 8 years of Obama?  At best, I can see claiming it led to 4 of those years......

If McCain lost because he is not a true Republican, does that mean Trump won because he is a true Republican?


----------



## Slashsnake (Aug 17, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Slashsnake said:
> 
> 
> > McCain has all time low approval ratings from the voters of his own party, the president, and probably members of his own peers within the chambers of the Senate.
> ...



If Obama lost, he would've given up after the first time. 

And yes, right side (including myself) don't want a "Republican" in office who secretly wants to be a Democrat.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 17, 2017)

Senator McCain is doing great harm to his legacy and it's sad to watch. He is angry at the president and it is at a fever pitch. Senator McCain has more to lose than Trump. I wish he could see that.


----------

